# Htc hocking college



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Who all is a grad from Hocking College or Hocking Technical College?

What year?

What as your major?


I'm 1989 

Rec & Wild / Interpretation dual 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

I went there in 1989 for rec & wild but never went back for the second year I was way to smart for that.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Quick question CarpRule, were you able to get a job in your field of study ?? My son looked at HTC, but went somewhere else for an environmental science degree, hoping to open up a larger pool of jobs. He's now considering grad schools & is thinking about something fisheries / wildlife oriented. 
Thanks


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah,

I worked for Franklin County MetroParks, Cleveland Metro Parks, and ODNR.



Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

As a business owner I would hire a HTC grad over a OSU grad in Natural Resources in a heart beat.

HTC students get practical application and theory. OSU theory no practical application.




Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

HTC grad in 1987.
Recreation and Wildlife

OSU grad in 1989
Park and Recreation

Worked for Cleveland Metroparks and CVNRA.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Was fortunate to not be a HTC grad in '80. I did the visit in '78, was not impressed and was warned away by the Chief Naturalist of Hamilton County Parks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Dugworm?

Do you know Suzan Thompson(tall black chick)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

CarpRule, never heard of her. Who was she? Need more details please. That was 25+ years ago!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

By the mid 80's Hocking got their stuff together. I did a internship with US Forestry Department my co-worker was a JR. @ OSU and he had know idea how to use a chainsaw, skid loader or how to measure board feet.

Boy he could point and say "huh" like no other!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

